# history in your game 03-17-2003



## alsih2o (Mar 17, 2003)

*more stuff from history that may shape your game*

oldest human footprints- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2844287.stm

 prehistoric english made mummies- http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/this_britain/story.jsp?story=387535

 iron age burials- http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/archive/11-3-19103-0-36-7.html

 looks like precontact aborigines were smarter than we previously thought- http://www.smh.com.au/text/articles/2003/03/12/1047431096364.htm

the carolina dog- http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/03/0311_030311_firstdog.html

 egypt? baseball?- http://timesunion.com/AspStories/story.asp?storyID=115765&category=FRONTPG&newsdate=3/15/2003

 food pioneers- http://www.hattiesburgamerican.com/news/stories/20030316/localnews/1185355.html

 ooooold wheel- http://dsc.discovery.com/news/briefs/20030310/wheel.html

 have fun, let me know if you use any of them


----------



## F5 (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks, Clay.  The Australian Aboriginal Eel Farm article was pretty cool...

I think I might yoink that one.  The fact that they estimate the tribe could have sustained over 10,000 people with their eel farms, and the resulting wetlands is what inspired me.  

2 facts about goblins in my campaign: there are more of them than there should be, and they live in swamps.  How do they support their vast numbers in inhospitable terrain, ask the scholars and sages of the day?  They assume all manner of horrible, unnatural things, when the answer is simple.  The goblins created the wetlands, and have surprisingly sophisticated eel-farming techniques!  The players might not give a crap when they find out the truth, but I'll think it's neat...


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 17, 2003)

sounds really cool f5, thanks for sharing..i use a lot of this stuff for minor bits n my campaign, so i assume it will help others. always nice to hear from someone who has an idea


----------



## seasong (Mar 17, 2003)

The eel farm is definitely worming its way into the deep wells of history my muse visits when she wants to give me something.

If my players ever let me run a gritty, dirty, low-magic campaign ever again.


----------

